# Hibiscrub for smelly feet?



## anachronism (Jan 30, 2014)

Dexter has really smelly feet, hes been licking at them. He had a bath and I gave his feet a really good wash but they are still smelly and damp. He is at the vet in the next few weeks but I was wondering if anyone has used hibiscrub for a similar problem? would rather sort it out myself as he hates his paws being touched as it is and hes not fond of people he doesnt know all that well


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

anachronism said:


> Dexter has really smelly feet, hes been licking at them. He had a bath and I gave his feet a really good wash but they are still smelly and damp. He is at the vet in the next few weeks but I was wondering if anyone has used hibiscrub for a similar problem? would rather sort it out myself as he hates his paws being touched as it is and hes not fond of people he doesnt know all that well


Sounds like he could possibly have a yeast infection like Malessezia, yeast infections make the feet pong, and can make them itchy and irritated, places like between the toes and pads make a nice damp warm breeding ground for 
yeasts and bacteria.

Im pretty certain for Malessezia they normally use Malaseb which is both anti bacterial and anti fungal. I think but you would need to check Hibiscrub may be only anti bacterial. The Malaseb Im pretty sure is rescription only though.


----------



## anachronism (Jan 30, 2014)

Hibiscrub (chlorhexidine)

this seems to say it will work against yeasts too

I have some malaseb, its out of date though


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

On a check it looks like Hibiscrub according to this anyway is effective again bacteria, yeasts and funghi or some of them anyway.

Hibiscrub FAQs - ExpressChemist.co.uk - Buy Online


----------



## anachronism (Jan 30, 2014)

ordered some, hopefully it will help  if not vets for some more malaseb


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Hope you can get it sorted out. Like you say you can try it if not then vets, hopefully you wont have too.


----------



## anachronism (Jan 30, 2014)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Hope you can get it sorted out. Like you say you can try it if not then vets, hopefully you wont have too.


I hope not too, the less stress for him the better


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

anachronism said:


> I hope not too, the less stress for him the better


Ive got one with really sensitive feet, and he hates his being touched so I know what its like.


----------



## Pugnut (Jan 10, 2015)

My boy gets yeasty feet in winter he's allergic to the mud, 
The vet has always given him malasab shampoo and cortavance spray.
But this year I've been giving him a foot bath in very dilute hibiscrub after every walk.
And I bought Dermaction cream to use if he started nibbling at them,
This has worked well so far.


----------



## katysu (Aug 26, 2009)

No idea if hibiscrub is the right thing to use or not in your case - but when my dog's paws had to be bathed with hibiscrub (I can't remember exactly why now, sorry, but it wasn't a yeast infection, a few years ago) 

- the vet said the dilution was to be 1:40 - in tepid/warm water. 
That is a really low dilution - you will be tempted to add more.
I remember the dilution as it was so low and I had to take care getting it correct.
I was supposed to keep her paw (fresh solution for each paw) in for 30 secs (variable success on that, lots of bribery treats).

To know if hibiscrub is correct (ie it will work) & the dilution, you need to ask a vet. 
My vet sold me medical hibiscrub for this - he said it had less detergent in it than the normal one (hibiscrub is used to wash human hands before performing surgery).
On line all I can see is hibiscrub - not sure there is such a thing as medical hibiscrub. Maybe my vet pulled a fast one.


----------



## astra (Sep 27, 2010)

I use Hibiscrub for my dog, and I was told to apply it neat to my dogs wet feet and legs, and really work it in, like you do when you shampoo your hair. Leave it for a few minutes, and then rinse out thoroughly.


----------



## InnaLy (Jan 20, 2016)

I use Hylo-Comod for my dog


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I read somewhere that anxious dogs often have smelly feet as they sweat more when nervous.


----------



## Miss Pauline Green (Oct 8, 2016)

anachronism said:


> Dexter has really smelly feet, hes been licking at them. He had a bath and I gave his feet a really good wash but they are still smelly and damp. He is at the vet in the next few weeks but I was wondering if anyone has used hibiscrub for a similar problem? would rather sort it out myself as he hates his paws being touched as it is and hes not fond of people he doesnt know all that well


Yeah hibi scrub works a treat for my dogs fungal infections since using hibi scrub he has never had a flare up of this nasty infection..... This is prob one of the cheapest options to treat fungal infection and clears it up in no time at all..... I buy from Amazon.co.uk and they only charge £5.79 for a 500ml big bottle..... I usually make a mix with diluted hibi scrub and some water in a spray bottle and spray my dog down with this solution as bathing them can be a big job if you own a big Labradoodle like me but yeah I use the spray in between baths and it works a treat and clears the fungal infection in no time at all but you should really look at a dogs diet if they suffer from fungal infection I am currently trying to move my dog onto a raw diet which is meant to be a great way to keep fungal infection away...... Hope this helps..... Good luck.... Xxx


----------

